# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Crónica de mi actuación  de ayer.

## Bohemia

Ayer actué en una plaza pública, ante lo que en principio iba a ser una pequeña meriendita de cumple de un niño de 7 años.

Resultó que también se celebraba el cumple de una niña (juntos) y no me avisaron. Por lo que los juegos y las actuaciones incluían 2 sorpresas para el cumpleañero, pero la niña... pues qué hago yo con la niña :Confused: ? la ignoro? (eso no, desde luego) pero de dónde saco una sorpresa para ella? cómo la hago sentir protagonista a ella también :Confused: 

Estoy trabajando por el camino de la improvisación. Pues creo que montar una actuación con unos juegos fijos, con música al compás..., con discurso aprendido..., es también una forma bonita de hacer magia. Pero yo ayer me encontré con muchos problemas, que pude más o menos "sortear" a base de improvisar y hacer lo que se me pasaba por la cabeza en ese momento.

Llegan las familias, y me voy dando cuenta... que el público que tendré es de "nivel", una familia es super-fan de la magia, me cuentan que van a todos los espectáculos, me nombran tiendas de magia profesional.... el niño quiere ser mago. (eso es igual a decir: el niño conoce los trucos).

Otra madre me dice: ya verás mi hija mayor (11 años) , le encanta mirar la magia y comentar todos los secretos, ya verás, igual no los acierta, pero es igual, ella dice que lo ha "pillado".

Hay un grupito de 3 niños grandecitos comentando que ellos tienen cajas de magia.
Se están haciendo realidad mis peores pesadillas....

Madremía.... quiero hacer la actuación, que sea lo que Dios quiera!!!!! me estoy vacunando... empiezo a comerme la cabeza.... Y ya decido eliminar un número (usando el pulgar ) precisamente porque está en las dichosas cajitas para destructores de magos !!!!

Y llegan muchos , muchos más niños de lo esperado... No sé, yo esperaba 10-15....? No , no... van llegando 25....30..... y más.... además como estamos en una plaza... pues se une gente que pasaba por allí.

Empiezo la actuación, nombrando a los niños cumpleañeros... a la niña inesperada... (ha empezado mi actuación) y estoy anunciando que también habrá sorpresa para ella, pero NI yo misma sé qué sorpresa... :001 07:  de momento, yo la nombro, la señalo, y ella feliz...

jUEGOS:
-Abanico roto y recompuesto, (yo haciendo bronca porque acuso a que alguien me lo ha tocado) 
-cuerda a pañuelo. Bien. Sale bien la cosa (en los ensayos... a veces no me salía bien).
-Cuerda tensa. También bien.
-Juego con pañuelo y finger (nada, lo eliminé por inseguridad) dá rabia, porque me sale muy limpio. Pero si los niños van a señalar el secreto, prefiero eliminarlo.
-Prisma, (tubo por donde no hay nada).... y un niño dice: "YO VEO ALGO !!!" y yo me lo creo! trago saliva..., me tiemblan las piernas,,, :O15:  y el niño dice: sÍ QUE hay algo, hay AIRE!!!! ( por Dios, que mal rato!!!!).
del prisma, saco un pañuelo blanco, luego hago poner unos papelitos de periodico a los niños cumpleañeros.... y de ahí sale... una servilleta decorada donde pone escrita una felicitación para el niño con su nombre en grande.

La niña se queda con carita de "para mí , no??" 

-Juego de cajita aparecer y desaparecer objetos. La muestro con un collar de abalorios dorados. Y un niño: "este juego me lo sé, este me lo sé...." (hay un grupito de 3 expertos por el estilo).
Total, entrego el collar a la niña....La niña aguanta el collar muy feliz, es su momento y su sorpresa. (y yo feliz de ver que estoy salvando la situación) 
La cajita queda vacía... y digo; que ahora aparecerá otra cosa....(otro tesoro).
El niño dice: "ahora saldrá...." (no entendí bien si dijo bolita, o pañuelo)
Total, que saco un papel.... donde pone escrito: SE ACABARON LOS TESOROS !!!
Y el niño dice:" AH... VAYA...NO ERA LO QUE YO CREÍA" (aquí llega un padre y veo que le dice que se calle!)

-Sartén aparición. Pongo el papel en la sarten, le doy con la varita larga , enciende fuego pequeño, y chassss, aparece el regalo del niño... UNA camiseta de coche rojo de disney!!! 

En un momento una niña grande, dice que ha visto el truco, me dá rabia, porque están todos encantados con la sorpresa, fuego-camiseta y "la niña" dale que dale con el truco. Y le contesto: que ya sabe, que se dedique a esto , total, que haga 4 tonterías y se gane la vida!!! (encima la niña me mueve la cabeza diciendo que NOOO...que NOOO)

-Cajita cristal: hago aparecer de la nada, globos y serpentinas plateadas. 

Y ya pasamos a los globos.
Por Dios!!! no sabíamos que vendrían tantos niños!!!! no puedo... SOCORRO, se me acaban los globos en un plis-plas...! Me quedan redondos pero no los quieren... Y LLOROS Y LLOROS.... hasta alguno de los niños grandecitos de los que se sabían los trucos están llorando por los globos.
A pesar, de lo mal que me lo han hecho pasar, me sabe muy mal que estén llorando porque no tengo más globos.

Me han descubierto, No soy maga, si fuera maga de verdad.... los globos no se hubieran agotado!!!! :-(

----------


## Bohemia

Cuando termino la actuación, viene la niña de 11 años a decirme que ella sabe cómo apareció la camiseta. Yo le digo : bueno, pero si ves los trucos, no se los tienes que decir a nadie, porque piensa que hay niños más pequeñitos, que no los saben, y para ellos es una ilusión.

Entonces, decido hacerla mi "aliada", oye... me puedes contar exactamente qué viste... cómo está hecho... :Confused:  me ayudaría mucho, para mejorar mi trabajo. Me contesta : no lo sé, exactamente no sé qué es, pero he visto el truco.
-Vamos a ver, si has visto el truco... puedes decirme... en qué momento... ?? qué es es?

Y ella: - QUE no sé lo que es, pero tiene truco.
Me doy cuenta, entonces, que en realidad,  muchos de  los niños que dicen que ven o saben los trucos, en realidad, no los saben.

----------


## Iban

A ver si va a ser que te gusta ser maga... :-)

----------


## Bohemia

no sé si atreverme a poner los videos. Que son cortos pero intensos...  Por cierto, qué cantidad de fallos se ven con los vídeos. Y lo que se aprende para la próxima vez...

----------


## Iban

¿Qué tiene de malo que los subas? Te van a criticar mucho, el 80% de los fallos ya los habrás visto por tí misma; pero igual hay suerte y además de críticas cae algún buen comentario que te dé pistas para mejorar.

----------


## renard

Hola Bemia una pregunta como te atreves a hacer cuerda a pañuelo si en los ensayos no te sale bien?Un consejo nunca hagas un juego que no controlas es un riesgo que no te puedes permitir ni tu ni nadie.Estoy deseando ver tus videos seguro que con los comentarios vas a progresar.Un abrazo.

----------


## Bohemia

Hola Renard, te cuento lo de la cuerda pañuelo, como es nuevo el juego, la cuerda no se deslizaba bien. Y se me atascaba. Luego con el uso, al ensayar mucho, cada vez se fue "amoldando", y fui cogiendo el punto. Al final, me fue saliendo y por eso me atreví a ponerlo dentro de la actuación. 
Estoy intentando subir los vídeo, ahora mismo se están descargando, los he grabado juego a juego, para que sea más sencillo analizarlos. 

Sé que me la juego mucho con vosotros, y que voy a recibir muchas críticas pero también he visto videos de otros magos novatos y me han ayudado mucho a mí.  Yo misma me he visto muchos fallos, pero bueno, soy novata , qué le vamos a hacer?. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, y si es en vídeo, mejor, verdad?

----------


## renard

Jaja tranquila mujer nadie se va pasar con tigo seguro que todas las criticas seran constructivas y te van a ayudar mucho.

----------


## Bohemia

Estoy en ello, a ver si para mañana los subo. Que ahora es muy tarde ya, están recien salidos de la cámara al PC, mañana los pongo en You Tube. 
Gracias por vuestros ánimos , chicos!

----------


## Pulgas

Enhorabuena por la actuación. Y más aún, por la reflexión.
Prácticamente todo lo que te ha ocurrido ha sido hablado ya en el foro: que si los niños dicen "ese ya me lo sé" cuando quiern decir "uno como ese lo vi un día"; que si los padres -como contratantes- no nos cuentan todo; que si hay niños difíciles...
Las novatadas se pagan, y espero que este sea tu último pago.

Supongo que aún no querrás verlo, pero (de verdad, no es mal consejo) deja la improvisación  para cuendo contrles mucho, mucho más, y céntrate en tener algo muy estudiado, muy preparado. Te ayudará a estar más segura (y las cosas te saldrán mejor).

----------


## Bohemia

Gracias Pulgas, por tu atención. 
De todos modos, que sepas que cancelé la otra actuación de la niña (la que me pidieron presupuesto) también era este fin de semana, y me pareció muy estresante para mí, aceptarlo , sin casi nada preparado!. Y era mucho riesgo , pues a esa niña no la conozco. Por lo que se canceló una semana antes (para darles tiempo a buscar otro animador). 
En cambio, lo de este niño era una cosa más informal...

----------


## Pulgas

Me alegro  :Wink1: 
Ya estudiaremos con calma los vídeos, a ver si conseguimos que vayas teniendo un repertorio bien asentado.

----------


## Bohemia

YouTube - ‪Abanico‬‏





bueno, ahí va el primero..., el comienzo.
Hablo en catalán, porque estos niños todos estudian en catalán y para los adultos es su idioma habitual (no el mío) pero me presenté así y luego continué en castellano para empezar porque queda mejor con mi personaje, una pirata. 
Y también, sabía que posiblemente colgaría el vídeo aquí.


Veo el principal fallo, en que el abanico no se ve en cámara roto, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los niños están sentados por el suelo, y los adultos desde otros angulos, sí que veían bien el abanico roto, pero a mí no me acaba de gustar como se ve, tendría que haberlo mostrado más y mejor para que se viera el roto.

Por los nervios, me adelanto mucho a que en la mesa, habrá algo tocado por alguien.

Por cierto, el niño de camiseta de Mickey, no sufrir por él, porque él sabe que estoy actuando. Y que soy estúpida y borde, porque así es mi personaje de magia.

No cortarse en comentar, vale? en serio, hasta el comentario más duro, me ayudará.

----------


## Bohemia

El siguiente vídeo:
YouTube - ‪cuerda pañuelo‬‏




Este vídeo, es el siguiente. No me gusta nada el trato al niño (aunque sea mi hijo), pero es que es muy complicado. Porque es muy suyo, y lleva dias y dias diciendome que el mago es él, y yo la ayudante. Y que como no le deje hacer todos los juegos a él , me la va a montar. Por lo que yo en esos momentos, sólo se me ocurre decirle: elije. ( y la verdad, lo veo ahora en video, me parece que se lo digo de una manera muy brusca, no sé, no me gusta nada) a pesar, de que él sabe que estoy actuando (pues esto lo hemos hablado mucho en casa), por lo que si os dais cuenta, no reacciona mal. Se portó bien.

Otra cosa que no me gusta mucho es mi movimiento casi dando la espalda o el culo, para "descartar" los juegos en el carrito. Y además es un carrito super inestable. La próxima vez, usaré uno más estable, de hierro.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues, si te parece, rompo el hielo y comenzamos con los comentarios.
aún es pronto para evaluar, porque sólo va un juego, pero sí nos da para ver algunos pequeños detalles.

*La pose.*
Primer contacto con el público y nos recibes "en jarras" durante casi toda la presentación. Personalmente es unapose que no me gusta. No me agrada por dos razones, la primera, que me parece poco elegante (y creo que elpersonaje no lajustifica). La segunda, que me imposibilita el utilizarla como recurso posterior: cuando me siento contrariado, cuando estoy algo enfadado, cuando dudo... Si te fijas, esa pose está cargada de conotaciones, y casi todas poco positivas. No transmite entusiasmo, sino... (monotonía, duda, etc.). Creo que no es una buena carta de presentación. Claro, que esto es muy subjetivo.

*El espacio.*
Ignoro si existía alguna posibilidad de buscar una ubicación distinta. En principioparece que está bien escoida: una esquina que nos protege de miradas indiscretas, un lugar donde nos sentimos resguardados.
Sin embargo, a tu dercha hay una inmensa cristalera que hace las veces de espejo con loq eu sirve de elemento de distracción y, lo que es peor, como delatador de acciones que no nos interesa que se vean.
Me gusta huir de espejos y cristaleras que reflejan, como de la peste.
Otro apunte que no me convence es dónde tienes el material. Te obliga a perder de vista tu mesa principal cuando tienes que dejar objetos y eso puede salirte muy caro.

*El juego de entrada.*
Hemos comentado en varias ocasiones que es bueno comenzar con un juego rápido, visual, que ayude a fijar la atención de los espectadores. En este sentido, el juego del abanico cumple las premisas iniciales. Pero se aleja de ellas desde el momento en que la magia no surte por arte del mago, sino de un espectador.
Es un poco incongruente que en el primer juego otorguemos al público una potestad que se nos supone a nosotros. No temina de convencerme.
Si esto mismo lo hacemos más adelante, cunado haya quedado justificado que somos maos, que tenemos el poder, tendrá mucha más coherencia, pero como arranque no termina de convencerme.
Conste que sé que el público no se plantea estas cuestiones, pero creo que merece la pena reparar en ellas para conseguir algo más redondo, más mimado.

*El juego del abanico.*
Creo que, para las posibilidades que ofrece, está muy poco desarrollado.
Por una parte inutilizas toda posibilidad de repetición de juego (una de las características a tener en cuenta si hay niños pequeños en la sala); por otro lado, le sacas poco partido a algo que puede ofrecernos mucho más.
Tienes una amplísima posibilidad de juegos con ese elemento, y lo has convertido en único.

*La actitud con el ayudante.*
Me desconcierta un poco. No por el tono (ya lo has justificado) sino por el trato: ni un aplauso, ni un agradecimiento... Está a tu servicio, te está ayudando, está contribuyendo a que tu núimero salga mejor... ¡Qué menos que sentirte agradecida hacia él!
Por otro lado, no rematas su participación. Lo dejas ahí, sólo, sin que se`pa qué debe hacer (no sabe si sentarse, si quedarse) y eso le lleva a satisfacer su curiosidad: ahora me pongo a mirar las cosas del mago).
Un niño despistado en escena es un peligro. Siempre hay que resolver. si le neesito de nuevo, hago que se quede donde yo quiero (no donde quiere él); si ya no requiero su participación, pido un aplauso para él y le pido que se siente.
A Jairo le conoces, pero... ¿Y si es otro y le da por tocar tus cosas? ¿Y si descoloca tu material? ¿Y si ve lo que no debe ver?
En este punto sí que hay que tener las cosas claras. no nos podemos permitir ningún desliz, por respeto al ayudante y porque, si no responde como deseamos, acabaremos arrepintiéndonos.

Y hasta aquí.
Ya comentaremos más cosillas a medida que cuelgues nuevos vídeos.

*Edito*: mientras esccribía este mensaje has colgado otro vídeo.
Este comentario hace alusión al primero de ellos.

----------


## Bohemia

YouTube - ‪cuerda recta‬‏




Ese es el siguiente vídeo que sigue a la cuerda pañuelo. Ya sé que me muevo bastante, pero es que no sé ya qué hacer con el niño ( tiene deficit de atención con hiperactividad y aunque con la edad mejora el problema , no es sencillo ) ahora de momento, las actuaciones tienen que ser todas con él ahí, ya que lo invitan al cumple.... no lo voy a dejar a él en casa para que no moleste la actuación! aunque tampoco se porta demasiado mal, en los ensayos me amenaza siempre. Y en una actuación más seria (si llegase el caso) creo que no podría llevarle conmigo. Aunque igual si consiguiera tenerlo como aliado, ayudante oficial, con su merecido reconocimiento , haría más caso? 

Directamente aquí el carrito se me había caido, bueno un desastre... yo salvaba el tema diciendo que era un carrito con vida propia...(en el momento que fue al suelo), antes de empezar a grabar este vídeo.

El momento que digo, que hago con la cuerda que ahora no la puedo meter en el bolso. Fue porque me acordé de la actuación de Beleny y Wiki ,y se me escapó eso al acordarme de ella que presentó en el foro el mismo juego con distinta presentación, pero es que me acordé y así mismo me salió. Una tontería... porque en mi caso, aunque llevaba un bolso, en mi carrito sí cabía...

En fin, fallos como catedrales...

Lo que me gusta, es cuando la cuerda vuelve a blanda y acompaño el movimiento con el cuerpo, la verdad, es qe es un gesto que cuando me he visto en el vídeo me ha parecido que queda artisticamente bien. No sé qué opinan ustedes.

----------


## Bohemia

Vaya, Pulgas lo de los brazos en jarras, ni se me había ocurrido.... no sé... al ir de pirata, pensaba que quedaría bien. Ya sé que es poco elegante, pero no voy de elegante. A ver qué opinan los demás. De todas maneras ensayaré nuevas posturas delante del espejo y la cámara para comenzar y hacer la presentación.

Lo del niño, tienes tanta razón, madremía, qué pena... si es que ni un gracias, ni pido un aplauso ni nada para él, pobrecito. Qué cruz de madre le ha tocao! angelico mío!!

Sobre la ubicación. Estabamos en una plaza donde en el centro había un escenario muy interesante.... (parecía montado para mí, je,je,je,je)... pero al poco, empezaron a llegar con trastos para montar una actuación musical, y se liaron a hacer pruebas de sonido, poner sillas, etc... Por lo que evidentemente, no me quedó otra que montar el chiringuito ahí en la esquina, lo cual tampoco me pareció mal, porque de esta manera me resguardaba las espaldas con la pared.
Pero lo de la cristalera, es verdad, cuando he visto el vídeo me he dado cuenta, de todos modos, la mayoría de la gente no estaba sentada en frente del vídeo, estaban en la otra parte, enfrente de la pared.

Bueno, tomo nota de todo, y agradezco la paciencia para ver los vídeos y ayudarme a mejorar.

Ya sólo me falta un vídeo, que incluye los 3 juegos finales  (lo cuelgo en otro momento) pues de momento con los que he colgado por ahora hay suficiente . No duran mucho mis vídeos, pues otra cosa que me he dado cuenta, que hago los juegos, como quien se quita un peso de encima, ala, otro más... venga... y otro, y al final me queda una actuación que no llega ni a 10 minutos!!!!!

----------


## MagDani

Hola, bueno Pulgas ya te lo está comentando todo, pero yo añadiré alguna cosa más.

Creo que quizás por los nervios y las prisas no le sacas el partido a los juegos (ya te has dado cuenta), apenas duran un minuto, parece que tengas gasas de terminar, disfruta de cada juego.

En cuanto a tu situación escénica deberías estar tu por delante del velador y no al mismo nivel y a veces incluso detrás.

Me ha parecido entender que tu ayudante es tu hijo, pero realmente no es un ayudante, no te está ayudando en nada, mas bien parece que te está molestando, como cuando tu levantas los brazos, para que ni siquiera toque la cuerda.

Creo que te deberías replantear llevarlo como ayudante.

Si alguna vez hago alguna actuación familiar y están mis hijos, ellos están de público como el resto y si en algún número los saco es como voluntario y no como ayudante.

Nunca me llevo a mis hijos conmigo cuando actúo, pero a veces la situación viene al revés, Cuando me han contratado para un cumpleaños donde mis hijos también acuden como invitados, y yo los he tratado como púbico no como mis hijos, y ese tema lo tenemos hablado desde casa "Papá va a atrabajar a casa de fulano"
Ellos llegan por su cuenta y yo por la mía, yo actúo y me marcho y ellos se quedan a la fiesta.

Lo que comentas de los globos, fue una lástima, tu no sabias que acudirían tantos niños, pero si ves que no tienes suficiente para todos, pues no los saques.

Yo en las comuniones suelo regalar un pez al comuniante en el último juego y hay veces que me he encontrado que cuando llego al restaurante hay 2 comuniones en lugar de una (la última vez habían 6 comuniones a la vez) y el pez se ha vuelto conmigo a casa, pierdo mi gran final, pero siempre llevo otro final de repuesto, mejor que dejar a un niño sin pez y a otro con pez

----------


## mayico

Buenas Bohemia, bienvenida al mundo de la magia... te gusta y mucho, y no digas más lo contrario que se vé que te gusta, jejeje.

Bueno, lo de las jarras pues también estoy con Pulgas, quizá si quieres ser un pirata, lo mejor es que te creas que eres una pirata, pose firme por ejemplo, manos en jarra en la cintura pero confirmeza, una voz más agresiva ya que has recorrido tantos mares que te has hecho muy dura. Un parche aunque sea plegado en la frente ayudaría a asumir que eres un pirata.
Con respecto a tu hijo, pues tampoco lo veo como ayudante, quizá si está sentado en el público mejor, porque como ayudante poco has dejado que haga.

Lo de que haces un juego tras otro como si no quiere la cosa, es por lo que tu dices, lo de improvisar, que más bien te ciñes ha hacer el efecto y liesto, si tiene una presentación, pues yá el material se ve de otra forma.

Por ejemplo:
¿Y si para empezar te presentas como una pirata? con todo lo que conlleva ser una pirata, he surcado mil mares, pasando desde las americas hasta... he conocido desde las doncellas mas bellas a los piratas más despiadados, barba roja, pata de palo etc, incluso una vez conocí a Indio preso, el pobre estaba intentando escapar, porque el pirata pata de palo lo tenía atrapado en los calabozos de su navío, por una rendija de la puerta, pude ver como cogia una cuerda, y para escapar por la ventana intentaba dejar la cuerda rígida así como con unas palabras... ¿como eran...? ah, sí, aflkjdsfañiajsfañkj (te inventas unos pases mágicos que repitan contigo) y nada, que no lo conseguía, lo intentó otra vez y... nada que no lo consiguió. 
En ese momento me paré a pensar que era un brujo indio de los mares, y que tenerlo ayí encerrado podría hacer que en algún momento nos hiciese un hechizo, pero antes de seguir pensando mis tonterias (así te haces noble y humana para los niños) seguií mirando para confirmar si aquel, era un brujo Indio. Lo miré y repitió por tercera vez las frases raras esas, y la cuerda parecía quedarse rígida, pero zas, que no, nada no lo consiguió, sin embargo, la cuerda se transformó en un pañuelo de seda con el que se secó el sudor del esfuerzo que hizo. A mí me entraron ganas de aplaudir, (así los incitas para que te aplaudan, dejas que aplaudan y dices...) shhhh pero ¡NO! no aplaudí, porque sino se enteraría de que estaba ayí y podría hacerme una brujería de las suyas.

Cuando me fijé otra vez ¡Zas! él estaba mirando también por la rendija, di un grito de espanto ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! y salí corriendo ya que pensé que con su mirada me ipnotizaría...

Cuando subí a mi camarote, me senté en una silla y asustada y acalorada, cogí un abanico para abanicarme, estaba un poco mareada, por el susto, la carrera y... como no, porque el barco no paraba de moverse (si quieres hacer que participen un poco, dile... se movía así, de un lado para otro, y que lo hagan ellos, y las olas chocaban con el barco y sonaban así chasss chasss que lo hagan ellos y así descargas su atención un pelín para captarla otra vez) Pero en tonces, me di cuenta, que al coger el abanico, que por cierto lo encontré en un cofre de joyas de la reina bla bla bla... en un enfrentamiento contra los ingleses... Pues eso, me dí cuenta que el abanico me daba aire (abanicate normal) pero... parecía extraño ( lo cierras) y al abrirlo ¡Aibá! se ha roto, risas... ahora repites, antes arreglado, luego roto, antes arreglado, luego roto... no lo entendía y le heché la culpa a los piratas que andaban por ayí entre las habitaciones, (señalas a los niños) Has sido tu? o tu? o tu?

Entonces pensé, claro... ha sido una brujería del Indio... tendré que hablar con él para que lo arregle ya que es tan valioso que cuando lo quiera vender al llegar a tierra, no podré porque está rotoooo.

Con mucho miedo, bajé al calabozo y... miré por la rendija, y esta véz, lo ví con una cuerda más larga, seguramente estaría ayí de haber atado a otros presos malos... (quitas dudas y dejas claro que tu eres la buena jejeje) Pues volvió a hacer sus conjuros pero esta vez, cambió la forma, ya que le hechó unos polvos extraños a la cuerda, (coges a un ayudante del público, que se coloque todo el rato de cara al público, para que se le vea bien, perfectamente el festejado) y le das un bote con polvos, el brujo empezó su conjuro, bla bla bla bla, y hecho polvos, y repitió bla bla bla bla, y otra vez hechó polvos y... bla bla bla bla y hechó más, cuando el niño heche, que sean polvos talco, así tu la primera vez le explicas como tiene que hacero, que sea creando un poco de humareda, la tercera vez, te pones a toser, y dices... hombre hechó polvos pero no te pases, que vas a matar al indio... jejejeje,se sienta el espectador con un aplauso, y sigues, en ese momento, despues del conjuro, ví como la cuerda empezó a ponerse rígida hasta qué se quedó como un palo ahhhh (sorprendida) vi magia, me quedé con la boca abierta, ellos estarán igual que tú si has conseguido un climax adecuado, el Indio puso la cuerda en la ventana y... plofff, se desmoronó como un spaguetti, pobre hombre, no pudo escapar.

En ese momento se me ocurrió que quizá si me arreglaba el abanico, yo podría hacer que escapara por la puerta y no comentar nada, (te haces la cursi y dices...) Secreto de pirata, así marcas tu feminidad y lógicamente que eres buena e intentas ayudarle.

Me hice la valiente y entré, él quedó sorprendido y escondió la cuerda (cuerda al carrito) y le dije que no pasaba nada, que solo le quería ayudar... aunque solo si él me hacía un favor, ¿quitarme el hechizo? él afirmó que me hizo un conjuro, de que todo me saliera mal, y que todo lo que tocase, se estropease (esto lo pudes utilizar antes de romper el abanico, para confirmar que el hechizo estaba hecho y que te costaba hacer más cosas, no solo que se rompiese el abanico de la reina...) pero bueno, haceis un conjuro, te inventas más cosillas, algo así de palabras mágicas como... 
A lo gitano... Lolailo lolailo, lolailo la, que se arregle el abanico, para poder "escapá" jeje, por ejemplo.

Y listo, ya tienes el abanico arreglado. Ahora como no sé que más juegos haces, pues no sé que decirte, pero puedes o pedirle algún favor más antes de dejarlo escapar, o quizá dejarlo escapar y contar otra de tus aventuras en la que... bla bla bla... jejeje.

Como ves, para mí esto que te he escrito, es improvisar, esto se te podía ocurrir actuando sobre la marcha sin ningún problema, y esto mismo tampoco lo veo bien para hacerlo improvisado porque la historia tendrá incoherencias y cosas que no concuerden.

De esta forma queda claro lo que para mí es una improvisación, y aún así no me gustaría improvisarla, ya que con un poco más de esfuerzo, la historia puede quedar chula.
Lo qeu has hecho en la actuación, y veo que eres consciente, es coger un juego y hacerlo, y otro y otro... así sin más.

En verdad no tienes porqué contar historias ni nada, pero ya que vas de pirata, pues eso, sé una pirata...

Espero que te valga de algo todo este rollo... y ánimo y suerte.

----------


## Pulgas

*Edito*: Nos hemos solapado Dani, Máyico y yo, así que habrá algunas cosas repetidas en mi comentario.

Vamos a estudiar un poco el segundo vídeo.
Ya comentas que no te gusta el trato alpeque, y, como estamos de acuerdo no insistiré en ello salvo para indicar que, si de verdad lo tienes como "partenaiere" debes recalcarlo pues, al ser tan brusca con él, otros niños que no lo tengan claro se resistirán a echarte una mano. Y no se lo podrás reprochar: si eres así de "borde" con uno, lo serás con todos.
En cualquiero caso, y si va a ser tu ayudante habitual, puedes vestirlo, con lo que se sentirá más integrado y no generarás dudas en el resto de los espectadores.

*El vestuario y el personaje.*
Eres un pirata, pero lo eres sólo en apariencia. Ni tus ademanes, ni el discurso, al menos en estos dos primeros juegos, avalan el vestuario. No hay nada construido en medio que apoye ese pirata. 
Mirándolo así, te daría lo mismo ir vestida de pirata que de lechera del campo suizo.
Desde el punto de vista dramático es un error. Si escojo un personaje, lo mantengo, lo defiendo. Esa es la diferencia entre ir disfrazado (tú vas disfrazada) e ir vestido. Quien va vestido es el personaje, se comporta acorde a su vestuario, estructura el acto en función de ese "alter ego" que ha creado. Quien va disfrazado se queda en "ni chicha ni limoná". 
En este caso el vestuario sólo aporta cierto colorido, cierto toque exótico, pero termina defraudando las exectativas de los peques: "¿Por quçé vas de pirata si no eres pirata?"

*De cuerda a pañuelo.*
Al ser una rutina "improvisada" según dices, los juegos no están enlazados, no hay conexión entre una cosa y otra. Esto, que puede no ser un problema, en tu caso hace que pierdas muchas posibilidades. Y, sobre todo, no justificas nada: ni qué sucede, ni cuál es la razón por la que sucede...
Por supuesto que esas justificaciones no son imprescindibles, pero ayudan al seguimiento del espectáculo, crean tensión en los espectadores y aportan claridad (este es un argumento que defendemos los partidarios de la magia argumental, y que no todo el mundo comparte).
En un barco hay cantidad de cuerdas... y cantidad de telas. ¡Fíjate si puedes sacarle partido argumental! Y todos esos matices se pierden cuando la actuación no está estudiada de principio a fin, cuando no está pensada como conjunto, sino como una amalgama de juegos que hago: ahora uno, luego otro.
A ti, como pirata, la imginación de los peques te pide que la cuerda (que quieres dejar recta) se transforme en mástil del bergantín, que el pañuelo sea la vela mayor, que... ¡Que pase algo! ¡Que haya aventura!
El peque, lejos de ayudar, traiciona el momento clave. Se agazapa, se esconde. Y. esa postura que debería ser neutra, se convierte en foco de las atenciones de los espectaores. Y le resta protagonismo al desenlace del juego (estoy convencido de que muchos se lo perdieron).
Ya tienes una situación complicada y, por si fuera poco, la resolución del juego no es limpia, porque corres. Tienes prisa. No haces magia, te pasan cosas. 
Finalmente, no resaltas la magia. Ya está el pañuelo, lo guardo y a otra cosa.
No, el pañuelo debe ser el resultado de la magia, y para que sea visto como un éxito, tengo que resaltar lo que ha sucedido: bien con palabras, bien dando tiempo a lso espestadores para analizarlo y valorarlo.
Las prisas arruinan los resultados: son malas compañeras. Muy malas. Alejan la sensación de magia.
¡Pausas! Pausas para crear tensión. Pausas para que puedan asimilar lo que ha sucedido. Y lo que ha sucedido es Magia.
Otro detalle sumamente importante. ¿Qué haces en el momento de la transformación? ¿Dónde está tu mirada?
¡Ni lo miras! Tus ojos han ido a la cuerda unos instantes antes del efecto, y luego se pierden en la nada. ¿Cómo van a fijarse los espectadores en que va a pasar algo si ni tú misma miras! ¡Coña, que estás haciendo magia!ª Que no todos los días una cuerda se convoerte en un pañuelo! Disfrutalo, deja que los demás lo disfruten.
En lso momentos clave, tienes que aprender a obligar a que miren donde tú quieres que miren (uno de los conceptos básicos de la magia). De lo contrario, dejas el número completamente cojo.
Y no engastanta prisa en llevarte las cosas.

*El carrito.*
He comentado algo yo y has comentado algo tú.
Colócalo en un sitio que no te obligue a dar la espalda. y, puesto que quieres cambiarlo... ¿Qué tal si en lugar de un carrito es algo más acorde con el conjunto del espectáculo? Un cofre del tesoro, un tonel, la boca de un cañón...
¿Qué pinta un carrito ahí?
¡Detalles. Cuidemos los detalles, porque crean conjunto y el conjunto favorece el resultado.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a estudiar el tercer vídeo. 
Se acrecientan los problemas con el ayudante y las dificultades con el carrito.

*La cuerda hindú.*
Más de lo mismo. La magia es escasa para lo que debería ser. Se le saca poco partido.
Imagínate un pirata armado hasta los dientes. Ha perdido el sable y juega a soñar que la cuerda, en realidad, esconde su espada. Es sólo un ejemplo, pero ayuda a entender por dónde vamos algunos.
La verdad es que este juego te lo arruina el peque: se pone delante, quiere tocar... Y está muy poco preparado. incluso reconoces que, sobre la marcha, "robaste" una idea de Beleny.
¿No habría gandao mucho teniendo su porpia historia? ¿No te resultaría mucho menos costoso trabajar de esa manera?
Someterse a la capacidad de improvisación tiene sus ventajas (los días en los que esamos inspirados, que no son muchos) y sus muchas desventajas (los días en los que la inspiración no nos acompaña (que son la mayoría).
Sacar veinte segundos e juego cómico y bueno puede llevar muchos días. Confiar en que esos veinte segundo nos van a llegar cuando los necesitemos es una temeridad.
En cuanto a la manipulación, me resulta tosca y un tanto evidente. Este tipo de material está pensado para trabajarlo con mayor sutileza. No se debe ver el giro, pues delata bastante. Puede que el espectador no sepa qué, pero nota "algo". Y eso no es bueno.
En cuanto al momento en el que la cuerda se vuelve flácida, pasa completamente desapercibido (otra vez las prisas). Y de nuevo las prisas a la hora de retirar el material y esta vez, ni lo guardas, lo dejas en el suelo, al lado del carrito (cómo agobian los imprevistos). Un consejo: esa cuerda nunca la dejes al alcance de posibles niños que se te acerquen a la hora de finalizar: guárdala. Guárdala siempre, o te llevarás algún disgusto.
En el foro hemos hablado algunas veces de que hay que tener estudiadas las posibles complicaciones que surjan. Que de te caiga el carrito es una de ellas, y tienes que tener salida para poder enmendar el inconveniente. No vale sólo con que comentes que "tiene vida propia", sino que hay que poder resolver: colocarlo, si es lo oportuno; jugar con ello, si nos sirve de alivio. Pero hay que resolver. No me puedo conformar con que se me caiga y dejarlo en el suelo si me viene mejor tenerlo de pie a mi lado (para que cumpla su función). En detalles como ese es donde se nota que falta curro y falta un poco de concepto de qué es prioritario y qué no.

Venga, que ya falta poco parar terminar.  :Wink1:

----------


## magomago

Creo que las criticas que te han hecho son muy buenas, pero aqui van algunas mias.

1-El ayudante.

¿Cual es la labor del ayudante durante los juegos?. Simplemente lo tienes ahi y hablas con el pero no lo haces protagonista ni le das ninguna tarea para que se centre en ella.Al no darsela el niño se hace el protagonista y se fija en todo lo que le puede llamar la atencion.

Por ejemplo en el juego de la cuerda hindu puedes decir que aunque eres pirata has viajado a la india y viste hacer ese juego a un mago indio, vistes al niño con un turbante de papel higienico y le das una flauta y el niño estará un poco mas centrado en su papel.Al sacar el papel higienico a los niños les hace gracia, pones protagonismo en el niño,ademas tienes las manos ocupadas, gracias a que toca la flauta la cuerda se pone rigida y si la toca al reves pues se vuelve flacida (puedes hacer algun doble sentido para tener complicidad con los mayores)

2-Improvisación

Pienso que improvisar cuando empezamos a hacer algun tipo de magia es lo peor que podemos hacer.Es esos momentos tenemos que tener en cuenta infinidad de cosas.

a-Nuestras acciones
b-Interaccion con el publico
c-El guion del juego
d-Movimientos por el espacio escénico

Y mas.

Cuantas menos cosas dejemos al azar mejor,porque al final la improvisacion suele convertirse en nervios y los nervios en falta de seguridad y pasarlo mal , y al final queremos terminar el juego cuanto antes y salir del paso.

Una vez que tienes tu espectaculo controlado es cuando puedes pensar en improvisar.

3 Prisa, prisa y mas prisa.

Te ventilas los juegos en una patada.Si tienes que hacer actuaciones de 45 minutos/1 hora no se cuantos vas a tener que preparar.Ahora que tienes unos juegos que te gusta n intenta pulirlos y hacerlos mas largos. Para la creacion de juegos te recomiendo el libro (igual ya lo tienes) serio de remate , y como dice en el libro lo importante no es el destino , sino la travesia.

Intenta sacarle el máximo partido a los objetos y a los ayudantes que vas a usar, piensa en como podrias añadir participacion , comedia, etc,etc y eso solo se hace trabajando antes de la actuación,si consigues sacarle usos divertidos cuando actuas y estas ocupada con mil cosas enhorabuena ,pero yo prefiero trabajar los posibles gags,interacciones antes de presentar el juego.Luego elegir las que van mejor con mi personaje y ponerlas en práctica.

Y ante todo intenta disfrutar

----------


## renard

Yo no voy a opinar porque no se que decir despues de los comentarios de los compañeros, solo felicitarte por la actuacion y felicitar los comentarios de Pulgas Mayco Dani y Magomago,Pulgas tienes que escribir un libro lo digo muy en serio tantos conocimientos deben de ser plasmados.Bohemia me a gustado y me reido mucho sigue asi y no vuelvas a decir que no te gusta la magia que te he calado.

----------


## Prendes

Practicamente todo lo que se me viene a la mente está comentado y muchísisisimo más.

Añadiré algo que no dijo nadie y que a mí no me gusta:
Sacas una cuerda, haces un truco con una cuerda. Lo guardas y sacas otra cuerda.
Siempre decimos cuando hablamos de cartomagia que no puedes hacer un juego con una baraja trucada, guardarla y sacar otra baraja trucada para hacer otro truco distinto. Pues yo creo que esto es lo mismo. 
Para mí queda en plan: bueno uso una cuerda con un trucaje, la guardo y saco otra cuerda con otro trucaje distinto.

Yo, de hacer los dos juegos en la misma actuación, dejaría más tiempo entre ellos.

----------


## mayico

Jejejeje, en mi comentario hay más cosas que no están escritas... jeje, como verás le facilito una posible presentación de su trabajo, y en la misma presentación, se habla de la segunda cuerda como... que es más larga, y que la encontró en el mismo calabozo, de esta forma, dentro de la historia, podría quedar siempre y cuando estén en el ambiente creado, como que realmente encontró una cuerda más larga que quizá si llegue a la ventana...
Pero sí, igualmente no se ha nombrado directamente...

----------


## Sarbatxo

Bueno, creo que lo importante esta todo dicho... para mi mucho de lo que se ha dicho se resume en cuidar y controlar los tiempos... espera al momento justo para cada cosa. Pero bueno, lo dicho, creo que ya han comentado la mayoria de lo posible.

----------


## Bohemia

Madremía.... qué pasada de criticas constructivas. Muchas gracias de todo corazón, por tomaros las molestias de examinarme y aportar tantas ideas.

Dani: lo del niño esa es la cuestión: llevarlo, no llevarlo. Está claro que ahora mismo no tengo elección. Porque los cumples que actúo es para amiguitos de él, y por lo tanto... Si él es el invitado no puedo escoger. El próximo cumple es el mes que viene, y va a ser lo mismo. Así que tendré en cuenta algunos consejos que me dá Pulgas como pedir un aplauso para él, y aunque sea un poco brusca, no pasarme.
Yo no puedo decirle: voy a trabajar, para él, yo no trabajo de maga, no es un trabajo es un pasatiempo, un juego y él quiere jugar a ser mago también. 
Pero estudiaré todo lo que me dices que haces con tus hijos, gracias.
y lo de los globos, cuánta razón!!!!!  Pero te puedes creer que ayer hablé con la madre del cumpleañero, y me dijo: "NENA, HABÍA UNA BOLSA ENORME DE GLOBOS abajo  en una caja donde estaban (no sé si los platos o las cosas de la comida)" osea, que había más globos.... (que fallo, madremía....)

Pulgas: Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, punto a punto los estudiaré, para ir mejorando. No te aseguro que de mí nazca una estrella de la magia de la noche a la mañana, pero al menos hacer un poco menos el ridículo y no  ir tan  a lo loco.

Mayico: Bueno, tus comentarios son un lujazo. Me has hecho practicamente el guión. Me parece mucho morro calcar toda la historia como la cuentas, pero creo que debería intentarlo, porque los juegos y los efectos están ahí, pero le faltan argumento para que existan y sean más de verdad.

Magomago... je,je,je,je...me ha hecho mucha gracia eso del papel de wc! je,je,je,je.... y lo de la flauta... Eso sí, lo del turbante... habrá que controlar que no se nos vaya de las manos y montemos una momia...

Prendes: lo de las cuerdas lo hago seguido, porque en la actuación como no lo consigo con la amarilla, pues me busco la vida con la grande... Por eso lo hago junto. Pero , la posibilidad de hacer los juegos separados  pero más tarde  unidos con un motivo, pues también es otra posibilidad, gracias. 

Renard: Merci!!! ja,ja,ja,ja... Me ha gustado mucho tu comentario  que te rieras ! de eso se trata!!! que hasta ahora nadie me ha dicho, si se rió o no... o directamente les he dado pena... je,je,je,je...:-) 

Bueno, ahora me falta el último video, valor y al toro :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??  :-/  ainsssss , por Diossss....

----------


## mayico

Y una pregunta, ¿No se puede sentar con los demas? Ya he leido lo del deficit de atención y la hiperactividad, pero seguro que se puede sentar con los amiguitos. Y de moverse, pues algún amigo o familiar ya le atenderá... Quiero decir, que aunque el quiera ser el mago, que lo sea en casa o luego jugando a interpretar lo que hace mamá, pero en el momento de actuar, eres tu la que actua, él... Es un espectador mas. De se tu partener, pues como ya te han dicho, le marcas su trabajo y lo ensayas con el, ahora entra y te da el material, y luego lo recoge... No creo que haya que confundir a tu ayudante con un voluntario para un juego...

----------


## Bohemia

> De ser tu partener, pues como ya te han dicho, le marcas su trabajo y lo ensayas con el, ahora entra y te da el material, y luego lo recoge... No creo que haya que confundir a tu ayudante con un voluntario para un juego...


Importante, desde luego, ensayar a que recoja y me ayude con los juegos. Lo que pasa es que él como tiene este problemilla, es muy complicado que haga las cosas como se ensayan. Por ejemplo, aprenderse un guión o unas palabras, imposible, cada vez te saltará con algo distinto. 
Si conoceis niños con Deficit de atención, sabreis que es imposible mantenerlo sentado. Seguro que os habreis encontrado muchos casos en vuestras actuaciones, aunque quizás, los hayais confundido con niños mal educados , pero es que no pueden evitar ser así.

----------


## Bohemia

El último vídeo es este:

YouTube - ‪prisma cajita y sartén‬‏





Es algo más largo, bueno, unos 5 minutos... 
A ver si os gusta. 
Yo al final, casi estaba más nerviosa que al principio, bueno más que nerviosa, como decepcionada, me pasó que me bloqueé, no oía ni los aplausos, ni nada, me daba la sensación que no gustaba nada de nada. Sólo oía a los niños borrás/blas a mi izquierda.... con las mismas frasecitas: "ya sé como lo hace..." "lo he visto...."...yo veo algo, yo veo algo, y luego decían: Veo aire!

La verdad, tenía ganas de acabar, pero por una mala sensación mía. Por eso no hice ni el final, donde usaba unas serpentinas de esas tipo sopa china.... y no lo hice, por verguenza, pensé: si no me han aplaudido en todo el rato, y no he gustado, cómo voy a pedir aplausos finales.... :Confused: ' (una chorrada por mi parte, pero así fue) luego ví los videos, y me fijé, que sí habían aplaudido, pero yo en más de una ocasión corto los aplausos, no doy ni tiempo ni ocasión a que me aplaudan. Siento que no los merezco. Y por eso me comporto así.
Resumiendo: qué distinto es estar en escena !!!!, a verse a sí misma en video !!!!!, y a que los demás comenten. 

Y luego te queda la sensación de: qué hago? voy a más? me esfuerzo, o no vale la pena, no es lo mío :Confused:  qué hago.... etc.... 

El 6 de julio tengo otro cumpleaños, me va fatal preparar nada, pues tengo muchas cosas que hacer ( mañana salgo de viaje) , pero la madre me ha suplicado que no falte ni les falle, ya que el cumpleaños es para un niño discapacitado, y está loco con la magia . Pero su familia no tiene recursos para pagar a nadie. Así que aunque yo sea un desastre, repetiré más o menos esos juegos, puliré algunas cosas y haré caso a vuestros comentarios pero no me dá tiempo a hacer milagros.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones, mil besos.... así, en plan llúvia de papelitos.....!!!!! muakssss!!!!

----------


## belenny

Yo opino que te gusta la magia por mucho que digas como te han comentado ya, jajaja.

Los apuntes que te han hecho me parecen geniales, y sobre tu peque te  digo que te entiendo perfectamente xD Soy maestra de primaria y la  verdad es que es una lástima que no se reconozca su problema y hasta se  les eche la culpa, conozco a alguno al que directamente no invitan a los  cumples porque los papás no quieren que moleste (a veces son peores que  los críos...).
En mis prácticas trabajé con un niño hiperactivo y ahora tengo otro en  el comedor (no hay curro de maestra, jeje) y funciona muy bien el tema  de proponerles retos de cara a los demás, ellos son conscientes de que  son un poco diferentes y se sienten muy realizados cuando demuestran sus  habilidades o ayudan de alguna manera a otros. Al del comedor por  ejemplo se le da genial hacer aviones de papel y a veces le pido que le  haga "uno de los que vuelan tan bien" a algún compi más peque, o cuando  llevo chuches le doy la confianza de que las reparta él. En ese momento  se transforma, se centra en el objetivo y las conductas que a veces no  puede controlar parece que hata las controla. Eso sí, siempre hay que  darles pautas muy marcadas, si no enseguida se distraen y fallan en el  objetivo (y eso los frustra más todavía, nada deseable).
Te han dado muy buenas ideas por ahí, yo le inventaría un personaje a él  y otro a ti misma y lo disfrazaría cuando vayáis a actuar. Le  explicaría muy bien lo que váis a hacer y cómo tenéis que comportaros  ambos, pero le permitiría participar en la creación para que sea también  un poco "suyo" todo y se implique. No tienen que ser unos guiones  cerrados, pero si tiene definido el personaje SEGURO que es capaz de  seguir una línea de conducta (estar erguido, hablar de determinada  manera, etc.). Ellos juegan a eso todo el tiempo, seguro que te cuesta  más a ti meterte en tu personaje que a él meterse en el suyo (ya nos  contarás xD).

Mucha suerte y sigue por ahí, me gusta mucho la idea de los piratas y si  le sabes sacar partido además de un hobbie puede ser una ayuda para tu  peque  :Smile1:

----------


## Bohemia

Muchas gracias Belenny, eres una joya. 

No sé si has visto el último vídeo que he puesto (es que lo he colgado mientras escribías tú) y ha quedado en la pagina 3. Ahí se ve al niño super despistado, sin atención, porque además como se sabe los juegos, ya ni tiene interés. 
Estoy pensando en añadirle una marioneta al espectáculo. Incluso, que la lleve el niño, a veces hace personajes con un calcetín y está muy gracioso, pone voces,... total, lo que diga, tampoco es demasiado importante...Aunque por otra parte, igual distrae... No sé, aunque también podría hacerle salir, y luego hacerlo sentar y que espere, llamarlo por el nombre de la mascota y que venga...

Aunque tal vez, sería mejor esperar más adelante, pues con sólo 7 años, no sé yo si la marioneta no será mucha carga para él...

----------


## belenny

Lo acabo de ver, pues en algunos momentos de este te he visto más suelta que en los anteriores, ya verás como la próxima vez notas mucha más confianza!

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a anlizar el último vídeo, y luego podemos recapitular algunas cuestiones generales.

*El prisma.*
Se te ve muy insegura con él, poco trabajados los cambios, excesivamente pendiente.
Es uno de esos juegos que nos obligan a hacer un despliegue de naturalidad como ningún otro. Cada movimiento debe ser un movimiento más, igual que sujetar el prisma, cogerlo de la mesa o dejarlo en ella.
No puede haber miradas delatoras ni pausas no intencionadas, porque aruinamos el efecto: es como si voceásemos que... (creo que así se entiende).
Por otro lado, al igual que me sucede con el resto de la gala, me falta presentación, me falta magia. Y el público infantil necesita acción, más movimiento, más vitalidad.
Si le damos cierta dosis de misterio, tenemos un buen juego. Si nos limitamos a hace una presentación tan simple, lo dejamos en un jueguecillo que ha ido perdiendo fuelle por el camino.
Fíjate que con el pirata tienes mil opciones: el catalejo; la caja a la que se le perdía todo, porque le faltaban las tapas; el cofre del capitán para evitar que la tripulación le robara sus secretos...
Si lo vemos así, nos damos cuenta de la cantidad de oportunidades que hemos perdido.

*El reparto de regalos.*
Ya nos has explicado el problema que se te planteó cuando descubriste que eran dos y no uno los homenajeados: Arnau y Alba.
Se ha resuelto el problema con dignidad, pero creo que el resultado final es poco satisfactorio.
En general, cuando acudimos al "ni chicha ni limoná" no convencemos a nadie.
A toro pasado es muy fácil encontrar soluciones, pero vamos a apuntar algunas.
Tienes una cajita muy útil para estos casos. Imagínate que muestras el papel de no hay más tesoros. Imagínate que metes el collar y desaparece, con lo que queda claro que, efectivamente, no hay más tesoros. Pero luego, gracias a la magia, vuelve a desaparecer.
lo ideal habría sido colocar todo de otra manera antes de empezar: no hay más tesoros, pero gracias a la magia aparece un collar donde no había nada. Entonces la cara de la peque sería otra, porque tiene un objeto exclusivo, mágico, único. Nada comparable al hecho de sacar un collar de una caja y entregarlo.
Insito en que una vez planteado el problema, lo ideal es resolver, y eso sí se hizo, pero la solución aportada no me parece la idónea.

*Los ayudantes.*
Aquí tenemos que volver a hacer una reflexión profunda. No hay comunicación entre el mago y sus ayudantes, salvo la mera presencia en escena. no hay instrucciones claras, no se piden aplausos, no se les indica qué deben hacer,cuándo deben sentarse... Los niños están despistadísimos porque recae en ellos la responsabilidad de sentarse / no sentarse; seguir en escena / no seguir en escena.
Y ese sí es un fallo grave.
A nuestros ayudantes les debemos un respeto mucho mayor, una consideración especial, pues especial es el paoel que desempeñan en un momento dado. Pierden su protagonismo, y eso no es de recibo, porque se lo reclamamos para lo bueno.
En otras palabras, los tenemos a las duras, pero no a las maduras.
Ahí sí que hay que trabajar. Tenemos que aclarar cuál es su papel y llevarlo (con ellos) a escena.

*La cazuela.*
Hacer el juego en el suelo es un error garrafal. Se lo haces únicamente a los niños de las primeras filas. Te desentiendes del resto. y lo malo es que, tu efecto estrella, lo dejas castrado frente a la mayoría de la audiencia.
Tienes un velador y está para eso, para que se vea lo que debe verse (si me pierdo el principio, aunque me muestres el final, no me hago a la idea de qué pasa). De lo contrario, queda cojo.
Al margen de eso, que ya es suficientemente grave, vuelven las prisas. No se da tiemopo a que se aprecie que la cazuela está vacía, no se deja ver que ahora tiene fuego. No hay magia al abrirla, no ha magia al demostrar que algo ha aparecido.
Por eso es muy difícil que el público aplauda (nunca me cansaré de decir que los niños no suelen aplaudir -según edades- porque no tiene ese tic asumido como signo de cortesía hacia el actuante).
Vuelve a faltarme historia, argumento. Retomo el tema del pirata... una camiseta a rallas. ¿Y si no me conformo sólo con eso y le nombro grumete mayor? ¿Y si es ahora cuando uso la cajita (y no antes) y de ella (previamente mostrada vacía) saco el diploma que le acredita como pirata? volvemos a tener mil posibilidades que mueven mil emociones, y nos conformamos con lo sencillo, lo pobre.

*La cajita de cristal.*
Demasiado tiempo en mano. Y, apesar de tanto tiempo, no nos la presentas. No nos explicas qué es, qué tiene de especial, qué razón hay para que esté ahí.
Seguir comentando es ser repetitivo ,así que... A otra cosa.

*El final.*
Me ha parecido muy triste. Un espectáculo de magia, con lo chulo que es, y acaba con un "se acabó". ¿Dónde está el final espectacular que debe haber en todas las galas? ¿Es espectacular que aparezcan unos globos?
Los niños van a juzgar el conjunto (en muchas ocasiones) por el último recuerdo que tengan. Por eso es tan importante y por eso me parece muy pobre la manera de rematar el acto.
¡Ahí si que hay que trabajar algo nuevo, distinto, más espectacular! ¡Mucho más! Algo qeu no nos obligue a decir "se acabo".
Y, además de la fuerza qeu debe tener, ha de ser muy limpio, muy definido, para qeu todos sepan que se ha terminado. Para qeu quieran aplaudir aunque no estén condicionados a hacerlo.

Bueno, creo que hay comentarios suficientes como para poder reflexionar. De todas maneras falta el análisis de conjutno, que lohacemos en otro momento para no cansar a lso lectores (ni a la protagonista  :Wink1: )

----------


## Pulgas

A modo de recapitulación y para dejar cerrados algunos puntos que han quedado pendientes, comento algunas cosillas más.
Con los ejemplos que he visto en los vídeos, extraigo algunas conclusiones (ojo, son muy subjetivas, pero creo conveniente plasmarlas):Que tienes desparpajo y que, aoprendiendo cuatro claves, podrás dominar cualquier tarima y tendrés mucha presencia escénica.Que te falta bastante teoría, tanto a la hora de diseñar el esppectáculo, como a la hora de presentarlo frente al público.
Todo espectáculo debe reunir varias características que me faltan en lo que he visto.
Tiene que haber una presentación y, por consiguiente, una justificación de lo que se va a ver. ¿Quién es el personaje? ¿Por qué está ahí? ¿Qué va a hacer?... En lenguaje mágico, falta un juego fuerte, visual y atractivo en el inicio.
Debe haber un nudo, un conflicto (aquí el teatro lo tiene mucho más claro que la magia) y en tu caso no existe. ¿Por qué suceden las cosas? ¿Qué pasaría si no fuesen así?
Y debe haber un desenlace, un final. Impactante, muy impactante. Pero, al mismo tiempo, un final que cierre todo lo anterior.Falta mucha conciencia de lo que es el público y de cómo tratarlo cuando se colocan a nuestro lado para ayudarnos. Posiblemente una parte de esa carencia se resuelva cuando existan las justificaciones anteriores, cuando seas conscientes de quién es tu maga.Tienes que resolver el dilema madre-hija / maga-ayudante poque tal y como está planteado no funciona, te dinamita la sesión y no aporta nada. Eso te corresponde a ti, aunque no me parece buena idea que se mezclen los roles.El basar todo el espectáculo en efectos automáticos, de venta no solo en establecimientos mágicos, sino en la mitad de lso chinos de España (al menos en los de Salamanca), no me aprece acertado, porque el riesgo de que se popularicen es muy alto. Luego nos quejamos de que "nos pillan". Tampoco es acertado que el desarrollo de esos juegos esté basado en las instrucciones, sin un estudio serio de cómo hacer de ellos algo distinto, personal.
Cada uno de esos juegos puede presentarse tal y como viene en la hojita que lo acompaña, o se le pueden dar un montón de vueltas hasta convertirlo en algo diferente, único. Y eso implicará, en algunos casos (la caja aparición-desaparición, por ejemplo) cambiar incluso su presentación (decorarla).No estaría de más unificar todo el material que se emplea, que no sean cuatro cosas inconexas, sino que tengan un hilo conductor tanto en el desarrollo como en la presentación.Y poco más (habría bastante más, pero tampoco es cuestión de que nos empachemos por tragar todo de golpe).
¡Ánimo, porque pueden salir cosas muy guapas que te llenen de satisfacción y con las que el público disfrute!

----------


## ignoto

Os voy a contar una historia de miedo, piaratas, miedo, tesoros escondidos, miedo y un loro amarillo.
Esta es la historia del pirata "Ojo de palo", que se quedó tuerto y como el pirata que hacía los parches estaba de vacaciones tuvo que curarle el de las patas de palo.

Era un pirata terrible y que daba mucho miedo, tanto miedo daba que ahsta las cuerdas del barco se quedaban tiesas cuando gritaba tal que así:
"¡POR MIL MILLONES DE CAÑONES POR BANDA!" (Cuerda hindú).

Cuando el pirata se metía en su cabina del castillo de popa para contar las monedas de su tesoro, las pobres cuerdas podían volver a colgar.

Hasta que se volvían a oír los terribles bramidos del pirata:
"¡POR MIL MILLONES DE CAÑONES POR BANDA!"
Y la cuerda volvía a ponerse tiesa.

Y... tu misma.

----------


## rufus

Estimada Bohemia:

Ya te han ofrecido un monton de ideas y no voy a abundar sobre lo ya dicho.

Dos cosillas que se me ocurren.

Dices que no tienes tiempo para ensayar. Yo tampoco, te comprendo perfectamente, tengo 3 niños pequeños y la magia es mi afición no mi trabajo por lo que tengo que sacar tiempo de donde no hay. Lo que me ayuda mucho es leer sobre las presentaciones que quiero hacer de los juegos, prepararme una que guste y me sienta cómodo con ella y practicarla cuando puedo, y cuando no, visualizarme haciendo la presentación. La visualización funciona casi como el ensayo, no lo sustituye pero ayuda mucho.

Otra cosilla, cuando prepares un juego piensa en el público, en lo que está viendo y en lo que puede estar pensando sobre lo que les estás enseñando. Piensa en lo que a tí, a tu hijo o a un niño le gustaría ver.

Un saludo, afectuoso

Rufus

----------


## Tovaric

Lo que comenta Rufus de la visualización es muy importante. Digamos que es una manera de ensayar o entranar sin hacerlo físicamente, con sus limitaciones claro está, pero ayuda a digamos interiorizar lo que quieres hacer. En el ámbito deportivo se utiliza mucho y con muy buenos resultados.

Un saludo

----------


## nonolandia6

"tiene deficit de atención con hiperactividad y aunque con la edad mejora el problema , no es sencillo" ¿?¿de verdad crees que eso es un problema?¿?¿    te recomiendo que veas este video, dura 10 minutos pero te hará cambiar la forma con la que vemos la educación hoy día YouTube - ‪Ken Robinson: Changing Paradigms (Spanish)‬‏

----------


## Bohemia

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones, son de gran ayuda,  imprimiré vuestros consejos, iré resaltando y estudiando los puntos a tener en cuenta. A ver si vamos mejorando.

Como ya os dije, esto es algo que ha surgido así, sin quererlo ni beberlo. Aunque ya había hecho alguna tontería hace años en el cole del niño,  hacía varios años que no hacía nada.

Por cierto, el motivo por el que tuve que ponerme en el suelo es porque me daba la sensación que en la mesa no les alcanzaría la vista o que por debajo verían la sartén.... total, que en ese momento pensé que en el suelo se vería mejor , aunque en principio tendría que haber sido en la mesita de magia, claro.

----------


## elmanu

Como ya te han comentado antes y me gusta recalcarlo, es muy importante  lo de los ayudantes, a tu hijo, pedirle lógicamente los aplausos que no  me cabe duda que en tu próxima actuación a la gente le va a doler las  manos de tanto aplaudirle jajaj y a los ayudantes estar un poco de broma  con ellos, por ejemplo: El otro día estuve en el bloque de mi novia y  hacían una fiesta en la piscina, habían muchos niños y yo con una baraja  de cartas (DANGER, PELIGRO, 112) total, en una pesa pedí que se  acercaran algunos niños y a una niña que estaba a mi derecha y este fue  el inicio de la presentación.
-Mira, vamos a realizar un juego con 4 cartas...Disculpa, como te llamas?
-Laura
-Perfecto Claudia, aquí tenemos 4 cartas
-Lauraa!!!!
-Ah si eso Laura, mira Claudia, quiero que veas que las 4 cartas...
(No me peguéis, si, era un juego de cartas pero es un juego que a los niños les gusta!!  :Smile1:  )

Quiero decir, aunque es una enorme tontería, estableces una relación con el niño y los 2 estaréis mucho mas cómodos.

Y por último ya...el 6 de Julio tienes una actuación y vas a pulir  algunas cositas :Confused: ? con el montón de consejos que tienes aquí de magos  experimentados el 6 de Julio vas a arrasar, vas a subir los vídeos, y  nos quedaremos alucinando de la mejora...pero de alguna que otra critica  no te vas a librar que lo sepas...jajajaj

Un Saludo y muchísima suerte.

----------


## elmanu

P.D: esto ha sido como leer un libro y ver la película, la verdad es que creo que todos los que suben estos vídeos tendrían que hacer la crónica y después poner los vídeos jajaj,,,gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Bohemia

> P.D: esto ha sido como leer un libro y ver la película, la verdad es que creo que todos los que suben estos vídeos tendrían que hacer la crónica y después poner los vídeos jajaj,,,gracias


je,je,je... gracias a tí Elmanu,que como los demás, has aportado tu granito para que yo mejore en esto.Sí, esta semana tengo otra actuación, pero a ver, no os voy a ir subiendo constantemente todos los vídeos... que al final aburriré!!!! lo cierto,. es que compartiré con vosotros de nuevo cuando crea que realmente la cosa ha mejorado mucho. Y actualmente, no tengo mucha posibilidad de ensayar ni nada. 
Lo que cambiaré, desde luego es mi actitud tan estúpida como me veo, intentaré ser un poco más complice de los niños y a ver si consigo pedir aplausos, y desde luego compraré muchos, muchos globos. En fin... poco a poco...  que estoy muy recien estrenadilla en esto.. además con todos los sentimientos a flor de piel (en todos los sentidos).
Unas veces, con ganas de involucrarme hasta el fondo.... , otras veces con ganas de salir por patas!

----------


## Iban

¿Por qué no subir el próximo vídeo? Seguro que volvemos a aprender todos mucho de él. Piénsatelo.

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no, en lugar de subir un vídeo, abres un hilo sobre el guión que te gustaría seguir e intentamos entre todos ayudarte a pulirlo?
Podemos tratar el personaje, el orden y tipo de los juegos, las charlas...

----------

